# It's Time To Say "THANKS!!!"



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

The Governor and state Legislators are hearing a lot of negative comments (way too many without much opposition) from many different sources regarding the new legislation which put in place the 7 day P.L.O.T. restriction for residents, and also on the l week early duck opener for residents. It's TIME for resident sportsmen to step up to the plate and say "THANK YOU! - - - We appreciate your consideration of the state's resident hunters, and are pleased that you supported these measures." Send the Governor and your legislator an E-Mail or a letter expressing this fact. It is important!! Let's not let the Governor or our legislators hear only negative, pessimistic comments regarding these changes. They NEED TO HEAR some "positives" from us!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

post an email addy and one will be sent...most of us are to lazy to look it up :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

DLT's right. More work to do, but it's easy to loose sight of the progress. Now would be a great time to say thanks for the progress and hopes of continued progress. Watch your inboxes.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

[email protected]
[email protected]

Counsel 
Duane Houdek 328-2204 [email protected]

Policy Advisor 
Canton, Don 328-2424 [email protected]

Media Relations
Canton, Don 328-2424 [email protected]

http://governor.state.nd.us/team/staff-resp.html


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I wish this site would develop some guiding principles from which to address these difficult issues. The seven day resident rule is one I do not agree with. This is for several reasons. In a nut-shell it hurts free lance hunters and make it MORE likely that nonresidents will use guides or leases. Although it is in the short term good for the resident it is in the long term bad. I support the increases in license fees. Last year I paid I think $95 for upland and ducks. This year $270 for me and another $100 for my son. I strongly support funneling money into PLOTS lands. More PLOTS and less leasing.

I started hunting North Dakota by loading up the truck, getting a PLOTS map, and driving. I knew if I couldn't find permission for private ground, I could always hunt the PLOTS land. Now that was five years ago and I rarely hunt PLOTS land the last few. However if I was going to travel without any knowledge of the country again and knew I couldn't count on the PLOTS as my insurance I would seek a lease. Also, in relation to the ascertain that the PLOTS are so over hunted, I just haven't seen it. I hunted outside of Dickinson last year. We say other hunters out and about on Saturday and Sunday and damm few during the week. Once, out of 10 days, we had someone else enter a section of land we were hunting, and that did not cause a problem. This was nonposted private land less then 12 miles outside of Dickinson with PLOTS less then a mile away. Maybe it is a lot different farther East, but in the Western third of the state I haven't seen it bad. The Federal Grass lands are not crowded at all. And yes it is not as good as some of the CRP but it is still better then many, many, other places.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting the web sites for ND gov. and leg., I have a note I'd like to send to each of them.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The ND Legislative Council can be reached by:
Phone: 701-328-2916 
TTY: 1-800-366-6888 
Fax: 701-328-3615 
Mail: Legislative Council 
State Capitol 
600 East Boulevard 
Bismarck, ND 58505-0360 
E-mail: [email protected]

2003 Senate 
Andrist, John M.
P.O. Box E
Crosby, ND 58730-0660
[email protected]
R: 701-965-6798
B: 701-965-6088
F: 701-965-6089
I:R
2 - Burke, Divide, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Williams

Bercier, Dennis
P.O. Box 1209
Belcourt, ND 58316-1209
[email protected]
R: 701-477-8280
B: 701-477-7810
F: 701-477-8344 (H);
701-477-7870 (W)
I
9 - Rolette

Bowman, Bill L.
408 First Street SW
Bowman, ND 58623-9753
[email protected]
R: 701-523-3188
I:R
39 - Adams, Billings, Bowman, Golden Valley, Pt. McKenzie, Slope

Brown, Richard
5418 11th Street South
Fargo, ND 58104-6452
[email protected] 
R: 701-237-9115
C: 701-238-4300
F: 701-241-9937
N:R
27 - Pt. Cass

Christmann, Randel
401 Third Avenue NE
Hazen, ND 58545-4429
[email protected] 
R: 701-748-5420
B: 701-748-5420
I:R
33 - Pt. Mercer, Pt. Morton, Oliver

Cook, Dwight
1408 17th Street SE
Mandan, ND 58554-4895
[email protected]
R: 701-663-7421
B: 701-663-9446
F: 701-663-8037
I:R
34 - Pt. Morton

Dever, Dick
1416 Eastwood Street
Bismarck, ND 58504-6226
[email protected]
R: 701-224-8759
B: 701-222-2604
F: 701-223-2768
I:R
32 - Pt. Burleigh

Erbele, Robert S.
6512 51st Avenue SE
Lehr, ND 58460-9149
[email protected]
R: 701-378-2272 
F: 701-378-2272
I:R
28 - Pt. Dickey, Emmons, Pt. LaMoure, Logan, McIntosh

Espegard, Duaine C.
3649 Lynwood Circle
Grand Forks, ND 58201-3934
[email protected]
R: 701-795-1558
B: 701-795-1118
F: 701-777-3229
I:R
43 - Pt. Grand Forks

Every, Michael A.
P.O. Box 56
Minnewaukan, ND 58351-0056
[email protected]
R: 701-473-5621
B: 701-776-5211
F: 701-473-5621
I
23 - Pt. Benson, Pt. Eddy, Griggs, Nelson, Pt. Steele

Fairfield, April
312 South Main
Eldridge, ND 58401-7427
[email protected]
R: 701-763-6174
M
29 - Pt. Eddy, Foster, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Stutsman

Fischer, Tom
2801 64th Avenue South
Fargo, ND 58104-7407
[email protected]
R: 701-293-1700
B: 701-293-1700
F: 701-280-9313
I:R
46 - Pt. Cass

Flakoll, Tim
1350 Second Street North
Fargo, ND 58102-2725
[email protected]
R: 701-235-3112
F: 701-367-5954
I:R
44 - Pt. Cass

Freborg, Layton
P.O. Box 677
Underwood, ND 58576-0677
R: 701-442-5712
I:R
8 - Pt. Burleigh, Pt. McLean

Grindberg, Tony S.
2832 39 1/2 Avenue SW
Fargo, ND 58104-7014
[email protected] 
R: 701-232-4691
B: 701-231-7450
F: 701-231-7885
I:R
41 - Pt. Cass

Heitkamp, Joel C.
9457 West Ridge Road
Hankinson, ND 58041-9514
[email protected] 
R: 701-242-7968
B: 701-242-7432
F: 701-242-7807
I
26 - Pt. Dickey, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Ransom, Pt. Richland, Sargent

Holmberg, Ray
621 High Plains Court
Grand Forks, ND 58201-7717
[email protected] 
R: 701-775-9656 
I:R
17 - Pt. Grand Forks

Kilzer, Ralph L.
1982 Mesquite Loop
Bismarck, ND 58503-0198
[email protected]
R: 701-223-1572
F: 701-223-3747
I:R
47 - Pt. Burleigh

Klein, Jerry
P.O. Box 265
Fessenden, ND 58438-0265
[email protected]
R: 701-547-3517
B: 701-547-3251
F: 701-547-3251
I:R
14 - Pt. Burleigh, Kidder, Pt. Sheridan, Wells

Krauter, Aaron
HC 1, Box 27
Regent, ND 58650-9721
[email protected] 
R: 701-563-4335 
I
31 - Grant, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Sioux

Krebsbach, Karen K.
P.O. Box 1767
Minot, ND 58702-1767
[email protected] 
R: 701-838-0211
B: 701-838-0211
F: 701-838-0211
I:R
40 - Pt. Ward

Kringstad, Ed
1807 North Seventh Street
Bismarck, ND 58501-1807
[email protected] 
R: 701-223-8701
F: 701-224-5555
I:R
35 - Pt. Burleigh

Lee, Gary A.
P.O. Box 3
Casselton, ND 58012-0003
[email protected]
R: 701-282-3197
B: 701-234-5191 
I:R
22 - Pt. Cass

Lee, Judy
1822 Brentwood Court
West Fargo, ND 58078-4204
[email protected]
R: 701-282-6512 
F: 701-237-9109
I:R
13 - Pt. Cass

Lindaas, Elroy N.
Route 2, Box 91
Mayville, ND 58257-9673
[email protected] 
R: 701-786-3064
I
20 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Cass, Pt. Steele, Traill

Lyson, Stanley W.
1608 Fourth Avenue West
Williston, ND 58801-4127
[email protected]
R: 701-572-7025
C: 701-570-7025
I:R
1 - Pt. Williams

Mathern, Tim
406 Elmwood
Fargo, ND 58103-4315
[email protected]
R: 701-235-9817
B: 701-232-2414
F: 425-962-1139
I
11 - Pt. Cass

Mutch, Duane
711 Terry Avenue
Larimore, ND 58251-4526
[email protected]
R: 701-343-2360
B: 701-343-2302
F: 701-343-2115
I:R
19 - Pt. Grand Forks

Nelson, Carolyn
1125 College Street
Fargo, ND 58102-3433
[email protected]
R: 701-235-5161
I
21 - Pt. Cass

Nething, Dave
P.O. Box 1059
Jamestown, ND 58402-1059
R: 701-252-3353
B: 701-252-7385
F: 701-252-7429
I:R
12 - Pt. Stutsman

Nichols, Ronald
5837 73rd Avenue NW
Palermo, ND 58769-9515
[email protected]
R: 701-628-2941
B: 701-628-3131
I
4 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. McKenzie, Pt. McLean, Pt. Mercer, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Ward

O'Connell, David P.
2531 County Road 30
Lansford, ND 58750-9737
[email protected] 
R: 701-784-5441
C: 701-720-2296
F: 701-784-5451
I
6 - Bottineau, Renville, Pt. Ward

Polovitz, Michael
2529 Ninth Avenue North
Grand Forks, ND 58203-2278
[email protected]
R: 701-772-2247
F: 701-772-9201
I
42 - Pt. Grand Forks

Robinson, Larry
3584 Sheyenne Circle
Valley City, ND 58072-9545
[email protected] 
R: 701-845-1428
B: 701-845-7217
F: 701-845-7464
I
24 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Ransom

Schobinger, Randy A.
916 Third Avenue SE
Minot, ND 58701-4023
[email protected] 
I:R
3 - Pt. Ward
Seymour, Tom
1104 14th Avenue SW
Minot, ND 58701-5768
[email protected]
R: 701-838-5938
B: 701-858-3308 N
5 - Pt. Ward
Stenehjem, Bob
7475 41st Street SE
Bismarck, ND 58504-3200
[email protected] 
R: 701-258-5227
I:R
30 - Pt. Burleigh

Syverson, John O.
6450 13th Street North
Fargo, ND 58102-6011
[email protected] 
R: 701-232-2897
C: 701-261-2517
F: 701-293-1775
N:R
45 - Pt. Cass

Tallackson, Harvey
53 West Fifth Street
Grafton, ND 58237-1468
[email protected] 
R: 701-284-6033
B: 701-352-0871
F: 701-352-0871
I
16 - Pt. Pembina, Walsh

Taylor, Ryan M.
5435 13th Avenue NE
Towner, ND 58788-9161
[email protected] 
R: 701-537-5660
F: 701-537-5661
N
7 - Pt. Benson, McHenry, Pierce, Pt. Sheridan

Thane, Russell T.
611 Parkway Drive
Wahpeton, ND 58075-3733
[email protected]
R: 701-642-8134
I:R
25 - Pt. Richland

Tollefson, Ben
500 24th Street NW
Minot, ND 58703-1864
[email protected]
R: 701-839-4949
I:R
38 - Pt. Ward

Traynor, John T.
P.O. Box 838
Devils Lake, ND 58301-0838
[email protected] 
R: 701-662-4343
B: 701-662-4077
F: 701-662-7537
I:R
15 - Ramsey, Pt. Towner

Trenbeath, Thomas L.
P.O. Box 361
Cavalier, ND 58220-0361
[email protected]
R: 701-265-3184
I:R
10 - Cavalier, Pt. Pembina, Pt. Towner

Urlacher, Herb
3320 94th Avenue SW
Taylor, ND 58656-9643
R: 701-974-3682
I:R
36 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Pt. Stark

Wardner, Rich
1042 12th Avenue West
Dickinson, ND 58601-3654
[email protected] 
R: 701-225-6918
B: 701-225-5115
F: 701-225-5116
I:R
37 - Pt. Stark


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

2003 House of Representatives 
Aarsvold, Ole
Route 2, Box 12
Blanchard, ND 58009-9513
[email protected]
R: 701-488-2290
B: 701-866-2709
I
20 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Cass, Pt. Steele, Traill

Amerman, Bill
P.O. Box 43
Forman, ND 58032-0043
[email protected]
R: 701-724-3833
B: 701-678-6363
N
26 - Pt. Dickey, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Ransom, Pt. Richland, Sargent

Bellew, Larry
1309 25th Place NW
Minot, ND 58703-1677
[email protected]
R: 701-852-5786
B: 701-857-4188
I:R
38 - Pt. Ward

Belter, Wesley R.
15287 47th Street SE
Leonard, ND 58052-9763
[email protected] 
R: 701-645-2506
B: 701-645-2506
I:R
22 - Pt. Cass

Berg, Rick
P.O. Box 3024
Fargo, ND 58108-3024
[email protected] 
B: 701-239-5810
F: 701-239-5837
I:R
45 - Pt. Cass

Bernstein, LeRoy G. 
3949 North 10th Street
Fargo, ND 58102-1048
[email protected] 
R: 701-235-1049
I:R
45 - Pt. Cass

Boe, Tracy
HC 1, Box 35
Mylo, ND 58353-9750
[email protected] 
R: 701-656-3427
N
9 - Rolette

Boehning, Randy
825 42nd Street SW #211
Fargo, ND 58103-1143
[email protected] 
R: 701-281-0956
N:R
27 - Pt. Cass

Boucher, Merle
P.O. Box 7
Rolette, ND 58366-0007
[email protected] 
R: 701-246-3652
B: 701-246-3591
F: 701-246-3591
I
9 - Rolette

Brusegaard, Thomas
Route 1, Box 4
Gilby, ND 58235-9802
[email protected] 
R: 701-869-2855
F: 701-869-2661
I:R
19 - Pt. Grand Forks

Carlisle, Ron
P.O. Box 222
Bismarck, ND 58502-0222
R: 701-255-3086
B: 701-255-3086
I:R
30 - Pt. Burleigh

Carlson, Al
63 Prairiewood Crossing
Fargo, ND 58103-4667
[email protected] 
R: 701-232-5832
B: 701-293-7388
F: 701-293-7430
I:R
41 - Pt. Cass

Clark, Byron
504 31st Avenue North #22
Fargo, ND 58102-1587
[email protected] 
B: 701-476-0936
F: 701-232-1862
I:R
44 - Pt. Cass

DeKrey, Duane
4323 27th Street SE
Pettibone, ND 58475-9357
[email protected] 
R: 701-273-4844
B: 701-273-4844
I:R
14 - Pt. Burleigh, Kidder, Pt. Sheridan, Wells

Delmore, Lois
714 South 22nd Street
Grand Forks, ND 58201-4138
[email protected] 
R: 701-772-8428
B: 701-746-2407 ext. 333
F: 701-746-2406
I
43 - Pt. Grand Forks

Delzer, Jeff
2919 Fifth Street NW
Underwood, ND 58576-9603
[email protected] 
R: 701-442-5435
I:R
8 - Pt. Burleigh, Pt. McLean

Devlin, William R.
P.O. Box 475
Finley, ND 58230-0475
[email protected] 
R: 701-524-2303
B: 701-524-1640
I:R
23 - Pt. Benson, Pt. Eddy, Griggs, Nelson, Pt. Steele

Dosch, Mark A.
1506 South Reno Drive
Bismarck, ND 58504-6254
[email protected]
R: 701-223-0569
B: 701-222-2900
F: 701-222-2900
I:R
32- Pt. Burleigh

Drovdal, David
2802 131st Avenue NW
Arnegard, ND 58835-9127
[email protected] 
R: 701-586-3761
B: 701-770-4225
F: 701-586-3761
I:R
39 - Adams, Billings, Bowman, Golden Valley, Pt. McKenzie, Slope
Eckre, Bruce
1300 North Seventh Street
Wahpeton, ND 58075-3625
[email protected] 
R: 701-642-3663
B: 701-642-3663
I
25 - Pt. Richland

Ekstrom, Mary
1450 River Road South
Fargo, ND 58103-4325
[email protected] 
R: 701-239-9326
B: 701-239-9326
I
11 - Pt. Cass

Froelich, Rod
8710 Highway 6
Selfridge, ND 58568-9556
[email protected] 
R: 701-422-3769
B: 701-422-3769
F: 701-422-3769
I
31 - Grant, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Sioux

Froseth, Glen
P.O. Box 894
Kenmare, ND 58746-0894
[email protected] 
R: 701-385-4811
B: 701-385-4275
F: 701-385-4395
I:R
6 - Bottineau, Renville, Pt. Ward

Galvin, Pat
P.O. Box 31
Hazen, ND 58545-0031
R: 701-748-2338
I:R
33 - Pt. Mercer, Pt. Morton, Oliver

Glassheim, Eliot
619 North Third Street
Grand Forks, ND 58203-3203
[email protected] 
R: 701-772-8840
I
18 - Pt. Grand Forks

Grande, Bette B.
181 Prairiewood Drive
Fargo, ND 58103-4624
[email protected] 
R: 701-293-1729
I:R
41 - Pt. Cass

Grosz, Mike
1015 North 39th Street #E17
Grand Forks, ND 58203-2016
[email protected]
R: 701-772-7047
B: 701-777-4927
F: 701-777-3837
I:R
42 - Pt. Grand Forks

Gulleson, Pam
P.O. Box 215
Rutland, ND 58067-0215
[email protected] 
R: 701-724-3657
B: 701-239-5389
I
26 - Pt. Dickey, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Ransom, Pt. Richland, Sargent
Haas, C. B.
3519 94th Avenue SW
Taylor, ND 58656-9646
[email protected] 
R: 701-974-3738
B: 701-974-3535
F: 701-974-3575
I:R
36 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Pt. Stark

Hanson, Lyle
337 15th Avenue NE
Jamestown, ND 58401-3830
[email protected] 
R: 701-252-4129
B: 701-251-1654
I
12 - Pt. Stutsman

Hawken, Kathy
503 Southwood Drive
Fargo, ND 58103-6033
[email protected] 
R: 701-293-5483 
F: 701-237-3336
I:R
46 - Pt. Cass

Headland, Craig
4950 92nd Avenue SE
Montpelier, ND 58472-9630
[email protected]
R: 701-489-3184
B: 701-489-3184
F: 701-489-3594
N:R
29 - Pt. Eddy, Foster, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Stutsman

Herbel, Gil
1439 LaVergne Avenue
Grafton, ND 58237-1756
[email protected] 
R: 701-352-2294
B: 701-376-5377
I:R
16 - Pt. Pembina, Walsh

Hunskor, Bob
P.O. Box 1
Newburg, ND 58762-0001
[email protected]
R: 701-272-6283
I
6 - Bottineau, Renville, Pt. Ward

Iverson, Ron
4234 Ninth Avenue Circle SW #35
Fargo, ND 58103-2092
[email protected] 
R: 701-235-1258
N:R
27 - Pt. Cass

Johnson, Dennis
122 North Burke Road
Devils Lake, ND 58301-8942
[email protected]
R: 701-662-4998
I:R
15 - Ramsey, Pt. Towner

Johnson, Nancy 
1308-A Empire Road
Dickinson, ND 58601-3615
[email protected] 
R: 701-483-0359
I:R
37 - Pt. Stark

Kasper, Jim
1128 Westrac Drive
Fargo, ND 58103-2342
[email protected]
R: 701-232-7392
B: 701-232-6250
F: 701-232-0796
I:R
46 - Pt. Cass

Keiser, George
422 Toronto Drive 
Bismarck, ND 58503-0276
[email protected] 
R: 701-258-0333
B: 701-255-3900
F: 701-222-0757
I:R
47 - Pt. Burleigh

Kelsch, RaeAnn G.
611 Craig Drive
Mandan, ND 58554-2353
[email protected] 
R: 701-663-0774
B: 701-222-2176
C: 701-220-0003
F: 701-224-9818
I:R
34 - Pt. Morton

Kelsh, Scot
1114 South 10th Street
Fargo, ND 58103-3106
[email protected] 
R: 701-293-9128
B: 701-235-5431
F: 701-235-1769
I
11 - Pt. Cass

Kempenich, Keith 
9005 151st Avenue SW
Bowman, ND 58623-8857
[email protected] 
R: 701-523-3858
F: 701-523-3858
I:R
39 - Adams, Billings, Bowman, Golden Valley, Pt. McKenzie, Slope

Kerzman, James 
6152 87th R Avenue SW
Mott, ND 58646-9167
[email protected] 
R: 701-824-2156
B: 701-824-2156
I
31 - Grant, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Sioux

Kingsbury, Joyce
143 Eastwood Drive
Grafton, ND 58237-1263
[email protected]
R: 701-352-0175
I:R
16 - Pt. Pembina, Walsh

Klein, Frank
4840 104th Avenue SW
Dickinson, ND 58601-9534
[email protected]
R: 701-483-4796
B: 701-225-0775
F: 701-225-0775
I:R
36 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. Hettinger, Pt. Morton, Pt. Stark

Klein, Matthew M.
1815 Seventh Street NW
Minot, ND 58703-1314
[email protected] 
R: 701-838-6309
I:R
40 - Pt. Ward

Klemin, Lawrence R.
1709 Montego Drive
Bismarck, ND 58503-0856
[email protected] 
R: 701-222-2577
B: 701-258-8988
F: 701-258-8486
I:R
47 - Pt. Burleigh

Koppelman, Kim
513 First Avenue NW
West Fargo, ND 58078-1101
[email protected] 
R: 701-282-9267 
B: 701-492-7317
I:R
13 - Pt. Cass

Kreidt, Gary
3892 County Road 86
New Salem, ND 58563-9406
[email protected]
R: 701-843-7074
N:R
33 - Pt. Mercer, Pt. Morton, Oliver

Kretschmar, William E.
201 East Third Street
Venturia, ND 58489-4015
[email protected]
R: 701-684-7321
B: 701-288-3632
F: 701-288-9540
I:R
28 - Pt. Dickey, Emmons, Pt. LaMoure, Logan, McIntosh

Kroeber, Joe
1210 Seventh Avenue SE
Jamestown, ND 58401-5618
[email protected] 
R: 701-252-3931
B: 701-320-3931
I
12 - Pt. Stutsman

Maragos, Andrew
125 Sixth Avenue NE
Minot, ND 58703-2558
[email protected] 
R: 701-852-3862 
B: 701-852-8747
F: 701-839-6511
I:R
3 - Pt. Ward

Martinson, Bob
1319 Apache Street
Bismarck, ND 58501-2632
[email protected]
R: 701-223-0835
I:R
35 - Pt. Burleigh

Meier, Lisa
1713 South Third Street
Bismarck, ND 58504-7114
[email protected]
R: 701-255-4166
I:R
32 - Pt. Burleigh

Metcalf, Ralph 
11819 33rd Street SE 
Valley City, ND 58072-9404
[email protected] 
R: 701-845-2615
I
24 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Ransom

Monson, David
P.O. Box 8
Osnabrock, ND 58269-0008
[email protected] 
R: 701-496-3394 
I:R
10 - Cavalier, Pt. Pembina, Pt. Towner

Mueller, Phillip
1632 101st Avenue SE
Wimbledon, ND 58492-9309
[email protected] 
R: 701-435-2737
B: 701-435-2737
I
24 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Ransom

Nelson, Jon O.
4680 71st Street NE
Wolford, ND 58385-9536
[email protected] 
R: 701-583-2275
B: 701-477-8900
I:R
7 - Pt. Benson, McHenry, Pierce, Pt. Sheridan

Nicholas, Eugene
214 14th Street
Cando, ND 58324-6609
[email protected] 
R: 701-968-3149
B: 701-968-3149
F: 701-968-3159
I:R
15 - Ramsey, Pt. Towner

Niemeier, Carol A.
Route 2, Box 21
Buxton, ND 58218-9266
[email protected] 
R: 701-847-2859
I
20 - Pt. Barnes, Pt. Cass, Pt. Steele, Traill

Norland, Mike
218 14th Street East
Williston, ND 58801-4329
[email protected]
R: 701-572-4807
B: 701-770-1657
N:R
1 - Pt. Williams

Nottestad, Darrell D.
2110 Westward Drive
Grand Forks, ND 58201-4167
[email protected] 
R: 701-772-9565
I:R
43 - Pt. Grand Forks

Onstad, Kenton
3515 66th Avenue NW
Parshall, ND 58770-9456
[email protected]
R: 701-862-3445
B: 701-862-3915
F: 701-862-3548
I
4 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. McKenzie, Pt. McLean, Pt. Mercer, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Ward

Pietsch, Vonnie
P.O. Box 651
Casselton, ND 58012-0651
[email protected] 
R: 701-347-4958
B: 
F:
I:R
22 - Pt. Cass

Pollert, Chet
560 Sixth Street South
Carrington, ND 58421-2317
[email protected] 
R: 701-652-2494
B: 701-947-5714
F: 701-947-2180
I:R
29 - Pt. Eddy, Foster, Pt. LaMoure, Pt. Stutsman

Porter, Todd
704 Sixth Avenue NE
Mandan, ND 58554-3422
[email protected] 
R: 701-667-2922
B: 701-255-0812
F: 701-255-7247
I:R
34 - Pt. Morton

Potter, Louise
3625 Chestnut Street
Grand Forks, ND 58201-7653
[email protected]
R: 701-746-5893
B: 701-772-6641
F: 701-772-6641
N
17 - Pt. Grand Forks

Price, Clara Sue
3520 30th Street NW
Minot, ND 58703-0312
[email protected] 
R: 701-839-6036
F: 701-838-3738
I:R
40 - Pt. Ward

Rennerfeldt, Earl
1704 Rose Lane 
Williston, ND 58801-4362
[email protected] 
R: 701-572-5859
B: 701-572-5859
I:R
1 - Pt. Williams

Ruby, Dan J.
4620 46th Avenue NW
Minot, ND 58703-8711
[email protected]
R: 701-852-6132
B: 701-838-1182
I:R
38 - Pt. Ward

Sandvig, Sally M.
201 North 11th Street #202
Fargo, ND 58102-4652
[email protected] 
R: 701-235-5555
I
21 - Pt. Cass

Schmidt, Arlo E.
P.O. Box 189
Maddock, ND 58348-0189
[email protected] 
R: 701-438-2430
B: 701-438-2430
I
7 - Pt. Benson, McHenry, Pierce, Pt. Sheridan

Severson, Dale C.
P.O. Box 399
Cooperstown, ND 58425-0399
[email protected] 
R: 701-797-2122
B: 701-797-2161
F: 701-797-2163
I:R
23 - Pt. Benson, Pt. Eddy, Griggs, Nelson, Pt. Steele

Sitte, Margaret
808 Avenue C West
Bismarck, ND 58501-2400
[email protected]
R: 701-255-4885
B: 
N:R
35 - Pt. Burleigh

Skarphol, Bob
P.O. Box 725
Tioga, ND 58852-0725
[email protected]
R: 701-664-3510
B: 701-546-4621
F: 701-664-4510
I:R
2 - Burke, Divide, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Williams

Solberg, Dorvan
11395 66th Street NW
Ray, ND 58849-9473
[email protected] 
R: 701-568-3614
I
2 - Burke, Divide, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Williams

Svedjan, Ken
4697 Harvest Circle
Grand Forks, ND 58201-7946
[email protected] 
R: 701-772-7973
B: 701-780-5601
F: 701-780-5609
I:R
17 - Pt. Grand Forks

Thoreson, Blair
1246 Second Street North
Fargo, ND 58102-2723
[email protected] 
R: 701-234-0862
I:R
44 - Pt. Cass

Thorpe, Elwood
607 18th Avenue SW
Minot, ND 58701-6201
[email protected] 
R: 701-838-9253
I
5 - Pt. Ward

Tieman, Wayne W.
P.O. Box 229
Cavalier, ND 58220-0229
[email protected]
R: 701-265-8145
B: 701-265-3111
F: 701-265-3165
I:R
10 - Cavalier, Pt. Pembina, Pt. Towner

Timm, Mike
P.O. Box 29
Minot, ND 58702-0029
[email protected] 
R: 701-839-6492
F: 701-837-9436
I:R
5 - Pt. Ward

Uglem, Gerald
4510 First Avenue NE
Northwood, ND 58267-9576
[email protected] 
R: 701-326-4320
B: 701-326-4320
N:R
19 - Pt. Grand Forks

Wald, Francis J. 
P.O. Box 926
Dickinson, ND 58602-0926
[email protected] 
R: 701-483-5888
B: 701-483-9104
F: 701-483-3227
I:R
37 - Pt. Stark

Warner, John
33200 331st Avenue SW
Ryder, ND 58779-9519
[email protected] 
R: 701-726-5663
B: 701-726-5663
I
4 - Pt. Dunn, Pt. McKenzie, Pt. McLean, Pt. Mercer, Pt. Mountrail, Pt. Ward

Warnke, Amy 
P.O. Box 12982
Grand Forks, ND 58208-2982
[email protected] 
R: 701-772-1280
B: 701-795-1531
F: 701-795-1532
I:R
42 - Pt. Grand Forks

Weiler, Dave
177 Stuttgart Drive
Bismarck, ND 58504-7052
[email protected]
R: 701-255-5042
B: 701-223-6654
I:R
30 - Pt. Burleigh

Weisz, Robin
50 Highway 3 South
Hurdsfield, ND 58451-9009
[email protected] 
R: 701-962-3299
B: 701-962-3799
F: 701-962-3799
I:R
14 - Pt. Burleigh, Kidder, Pt. Sheridan, Wells

Wieland, Alon
P.O. Box 412
West Fargo, ND 58078-0412
[email protected] 
R: 701-282-9470
B: 701-282-9643
F: 701-282-0097
N:R
13 - Pt. Cass

Wikenheiser, Ray H.
P.O. Box 816
Linton, ND 58552-0816
[email protected] 
R: 701-254-5343
I:R
28 - Pt. Dickey, Emmons, Pt. LaMoure, Logan, McIntosh

Williams, Clark
112 Third Avenue North
Wahpeton, ND 58075-3925
[email protected]
R: 701-642-4951
N
25 - Pt. Richland

Winrich, Lonny
606 South Fourth Street
Grand Forks, ND 58201-4714
[email protected] 
R: 701-775-4096
B: 218-779-4913
I
18 - Pt. Grand Forks

Wrangham, Dwight
301 52nd Street SE
Bismarck, ND 58501-8604
[email protected]
R: 701-258-8103
I:R
8 - Pt. Burleigh, Pt. McLean

Zaiser, Steven L.
802 Seventh Street South
Fargo, ND 58103-2706
[email protected] 
R: 701-293-0517
B: 701-293-0517
N
21 - Pt. Cass


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

You have to excuse the smiley faces in the above posts (HTML formatting picked them up). They mean nothing.

Whew, pretty tired from all that typing :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

David,

Not to sound sarcastic but visit the second week of pheasant season. The pressure comes way down from the opener. Also it is VERY much worse in the eastern 1/3 of the state. The hunting, IMO, is better after the opener.

I DO think the 7 day restriction is a great idea.....It'll be nice not to have a party or two camping and generally hanging around the PLOTS driveways for a day for their chance to hunt first.....again the East is where my experience is drown from the last couple of years.

I've always gotten the impression from your posts that you hunt Fed. lands so why the problem. I also don't think that the average freelance hunter, those with limited funds for hunting, like many of us from ND, are going to start hiring guides because of a one week restriction on a small (less than 1 %) percentage of the entire land in ND. I hunt the entire season and I can tell you from personal experience, there are MANY pheasants that are never even flushed the 1 week and many left up to the end of the season.

So again, I'd encourage the NRs to hunt ND the second week....no restrictions....the hunting is just as good as opener....with much less pressure on public land.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stevepike said:


> You have to excuse the smiley faces in the above posts (HTML formatting picked them up). They mean nothing.


I thought you just had that much love for politicians?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Nope, Especially since I am pretty sure they were on all the Dem's!


----------

